
Intel, Mobileye, and Smiling Curves - mercutio2
https://stratechery.com/2017/intel-mobileye-and-smiling-curves/
======
mtgx
> Tesla has led the way in electric vehicle, building an amazing brand along
> the way, but traditional car companies are not far behind. That’s because
> the drivetrain is a sustaining technology, not a disruptive one: the
> business model is by and large the same.

Pretty sure that's wrong. The car manufacturers have already admitted EVs will
cause massive changes in how their business works, because they will basically
have to fire all gas-powered engineers in the medium to long term. And they
need new expertise for batteries.

Batteries and the electric power train means that the well known carmakers
don't have their competitive advantage in engine prowess anymore.

So yeah, I think that's pretty damn disruptive. And so far we only really have
evidence of "catching up" with the GM Bolt, and the reason for that may be
because GM was already one of the EV pioneers two decades ago. The others
haven't really caught up in range. They're still around 60% of Tesla and GM's
ranges.

Also, by his logic, the iPhone wasn't disruptive either, because it "didn't
change the business model" of the phone industry.

